# 9N external hydraulics



## Leeroy (Aug 19, 2013)

I've asked locally and no one seems to know. Thought I'd post some pictures and see if anyone knows what the hydraulic plumbing might have been used for. It had a loader when we bought it but the hydraulics were from a pump on the front of the main crank.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

The pump may have been on the front of the engine crank, but it looks like it used the transmission/pto/belly pump case for the fluid reservoir. That open pipe looks like the "return to tank" line, with the male half of a pipe union still there.

Thing is, I can't remember if the pressure or return is on the bottom. That gate valve and the other pipe going the other valve has me second guessing things. How about some pics of the other side as well? Maybe some of the loader so we can see where the hoses/pipes might match up. Was the loader working when you bought it? Maybe these pipes are leftovers from when they tried to run the loader with the belly pump and found that it was lacking and they just left the plumbing there because why not?

Things that make ya go hmmm..........


----------



## Leeroy (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks Ox,
I'm guessing you are right about the loader originally being plumbed to the tractors hydraulics.
The loader did work when we got it, but was self contained with the resovoir being the tubular frame of the loader, a Lord. Will try to post more pictures, hopefully not upside down ones.
My 15 year old son has taken quite an interest in tractors and their individual histories.
I hadn't thought much of the pipes until we revived her last week, and now he has me going hmmm...


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

That ford had an old loader on it and that system would run a single lift valve, though slow it did work.if you wanted the 3 point hitch to work you had to close valve as it would not do both. It was crude...


----------



## mike10 (May 29, 2011)

Usually I do not read the posts on the tractor forum, but this caught my eye. To use external hydraulics on a 9n, 2n, or 8n tractor you needed to plumb into the pump as shown. However, to get pressurized oil to the implement you needed to block the 3pt hitch from raising completely. I can not remember how high the links needed to be, somewhere in the middle of the lift arm travel. If you ever see clamps around the axle housing and wondered what they were used for, it was to attach a link between the clamp and the knuckle of the lift arm. Then you would raise the hyd lever and the three point hitch would raise until the link stopped the arms and then the pressurized oil would flow to the implement. The gate valve shown in the photo was probably used to block the flow of oil once the implement was unhooked.


----------

